# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Förderpreis für Selbsthilfegruppen 2006

## RA K. Mielke

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer und insbesondere Selbsthilfegruppenleiter,

ich möchte darauf aufmerksam machen, dass der Medica e.V. und die Brahms AG einen Förderpreis für "herausragende Projekte zur Darstellung der Selbsthilfegruppe in der Öffentlichkeit" ausgelobt haben.

Einsendeschluss für etwaige Bewerbungen ist der 31. Oktober 2006; näheres unter

www.selbsthilfe.de

Gruß,

Kai Mielke

----------

